# Take a Stroll With Us...All 11



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Billy takes the lead as always










Stampede__...Chantel's just a tad muddy...LOL_
_Billy, Alphie, Ivy, and Chantel
_
_







_

_Billy decides to come back and check on the rest of us....










It's the treat lady....you are very popular if you have this position











_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Taffy learns a new trick...thank you auntie Die...everyone watch now! Brandy isn't doing this for any kind of treat!










Good form!










And one more time for good measure










Good job, Taffy! Mom is soooo proud!











_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Billy politely waits for us to catch up










Our turning point....almost a mile out...all eight of our furbies coming back.










Taffy, my agility choice




















_


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I wish I had a nice country road like that....it reminds me of ceasar milan's walks. They look radiently happy


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Air borne!










Beautiful form!!! No one made her do this. She went into the woods and I recalled her. This is the route she chose instead of coming back down the banking.










The old girl is slowing down.....Hope she doesn't get run over by the stampede heading her way!!










Taffy takes a break....she gets to wear a pretty collar now that she isn't in continental.











Dianne's turn!

_


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Sorry, Deb, but too tired and don't have the pics ready yet. Going to bed and will add pics tomorrow afternoon.  Hope you all enjoy the ones Deb posted, we all had a great first spring walk!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Great photos as always!! I love to see your dogs running loose like this, enjoying life, having a blast. I wish we didn't live on a highway. It would be so much fun to do this with our crew. Thanks for sharing. These are just great.


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

I love your spoos (and the Golden and the Dobie), they look like they really enjoy life! I really like Taffy's 'do in action, it suits her!


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

Fabulous shots! What fun to be surrounded by so many spoos at once, and a golden of course. They all look like they're having a blast. I love the leaping shot. I can't believe you caught it on film!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_


*tina* said:



I love your spoos (and the Golden and the Dobie), they look like they really enjoy life! I really like Taffy's 'do in action, it suits her!

Click to expand...

Thank you. We really enjoy life with them!! They are so much fun to be around all of the time.

Here is a portrait I did of Dianne's doberman, Jade, while at Hallmark Institute of Photography in 2008...










She is an excellent example of the doberman breed. I won two awards for this portrait.
_


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Gorgeous Dobe. I love Taffy's clip. She looks like a lion with her coloring. 

We had an off leash play date today too, but I didn't get any pictures. It was kind of impromptu and I didn't feel like going back upstairs to get the camera. We had all little guys though - 3 mini poodles (one white, one silver and Teddy) and one Maltese. All boys, and they had a blast. 

Then we (just Teddy and I) went shopping, to Home Depot, Best Buy, Pier One and Pet Goods. And Teddy came in at all four stores. I noticed the Home Depot has a "No Pets" sign on the door that I don't recall seeing before. I just ignored it and went in with him anyway. No one told that me I couldn't bring him in and all of the employees I encountered were just oohing and ahhing over him and petting him, etc. LOL Maybe they just put the sign up in case someone brought in an unruly dog, so they could kick them out more easily. *shrugs*

In Best Buy, I put him in my Outward Hound Sling-go. Nobody cared. In Pier One, I just carried him in. I was only going in to buy some candles, so I didn't even bother leashing him. They told me that people bring their little dogs in there all the time, so no biggie there either.

Sorry, didn't mean to go so OT on your thread, but I thought of you (or was it Diane who mentioned it?) when I saw the no pets sign at Home Depot. I guess someone got bit in one of their stores somewhere, so now their insurance company probably told them to put up those signs. I have no doubt that if I had brought Teddy in on the floor, they probably would have said something to me, but since I was carrying him going in, they didn't. Half the time though, people don't even realize that he's not a stuffed animal when I'm carrying him. _As if _I would take my teddy bear shopping with me. LOL!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

flufflvr said:


> Fabulous shots! What fun to be surrounded by so many spoos at once, and a golden of course. They all look like they're having a blast. I love the leaping shot. I can't believe you caught it on film!



_It is a great time anytime we can go out with them and let them be what they are best at; being dogs! 

I was surprised and excited when I saw that Taffy was going to come back over the ledge rather than ground. It gave Dianne time to set up to pan the camera as she made her leap to keep it as clear as possible. 

I was also excited to see how fearless and how graceful she was as she did it. Taffy always seems to choose the most challenging ways to do things. I have high hopes for her in agility._


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

ohhh, wonderful pics of wonderful dogs!!! I'm currently very excited about our next 'poodle party' cos it's looking like we'll have I think 10 or more spoos there next time! I love these poodles free running.... mmmm!


----------



## Ruki (Apr 10, 2010)

OMG I love your dogs. I wanna spoossssssssss! I haven't seen one yet in real life. We only have miniatures and toys here.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

You are very confident walking all of them off leash!! I wish we had less traffic here......
Your spoos a fabulous dogs. I cannot wait to see their future pups! 

And Taffy always my FAV!! LOVE HER.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

Awesome pictures as usual!! Your dogs are gorgeous and they look SO happy and alive and FREE!! I love it! There's something exhilarating about watching a pack of dogs running off leash together! So happy you were so kind to share pics with us!


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

Amazing entourage and they are so free. I wish we could do this here, but we live in a village and there are leasing laws.


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

What great fun!! I love to watch dogs being dogs. Thanks for sharing 

Your dobie portrait is beautiful!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

flyingduster said:


> ohhh, wonderful pics of wonderful dogs!!! I'm currently very excited about our next 'poodle party' cos it's looking like we'll have I think 10 or more spoos there next time! I love these poodles free running.... mmmm!


_Oh, wonderful! I can just imagine how you must feel! For me, going out with 10 spoos for a walk would be like a walk in Heaven. You'll have to share with us!_


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

I wish I had somwhere around here my four could run like that. The only time they get to do it is when we bring them to New Hampshire (which is pretty frequent). I envy you so, living up there, it is so beautiful!


----------



## India (Oct 14, 2009)

so gorgeous!!!! i love the jumping shot too!!! 

it reminds me of tasmania! 

the dogs are all so beautiful!


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

Nice pictures. It looks like you all had fun. I love the action shots. I have never seen that cut before on the red poodle, sorry I forget her name. 
Did you use a #10 on the body?


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

poodlelover said:


> Nice pictures. It looks like you all had fun. I love the action shots. I have never seen that cut before on the red poodle, sorry I forget her name.
> Did you use a #10 on the body?


_Hi Poodlelover, I tried to keep the hair at 1/4" but I didn't have a comb small enough so she was at 1/2"; which was too long. And, it looked weird since it had the jacket and pom spots and still bare in the others. I decided to take it all off and just let it grow in all over and then keep it at that length. We are buying the smaller combs for it. I used a 10 as you asked to get her down evenly. I took photos of real lions off of the web and cut her accordingly. She has the right color for her to look like one. Her name is Taffy._


----------

